# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  گزارش رفتار ناشایست

## M-Gheibi

با عرض سلام خدمت همه‌ی کاربران گرامی  :لبخند: 

به علت گزارش چند مورد برخورد‌ ناشایست و خلاف عرف از سوی بعضی از کاربران تازه وارد ، از کاربران عزیز تقاضا می‌شود در صورت مشاهده‌ی چنین روندی ( به طور خصوصی و یا عمومی ) مراتب را به صورت پیغام خصوصی برای یکی از مدیران کل سایت اعلام فرمایند تا پس از پیگیری موضوع با شخص خاطی برخورد لازم صورت گیرد .  :لبخند: 

DelphiAssistant - ارسال پیغام خصوصی به DelphiAssistant
Inprise       -       ارسال پیغام خصوصی به Inprise
oxygenws     -     ارسال پیغام خصوصی به oxygenws
Identifier      -     ارسال پیغام خصوصی به Identifier
M-Gheibi      -     ارسال پیغام خصوصی به M-Gheibi

با تشکر
تیم مدیریت سایت برنامه‌نویس

----------

